# Please keep your email address up to date ...



## Krummhorn

If your email address has recently been changed, we ask kindly that you verify that your current email address is listed correctly in your personal profiles. 

We are seeing a good number of failed attempts to notify members that have subscribed to various threads and have opted to be notified via email. 

We thank you


----------

